# Where to send Spouse PR application and how to pay?



## Big Dan (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm about to send my PR application and need clarification on afew things.
My wife is Canadian and we both currently live in the UK, it's a spouse application.

Do we send our application to London or Mississuaga? There seems to be conflicting advice on this.

Assuming it's going to London, can we pay the fee's online?
The London office page says for family class we have to pay Mississuaga directly, the online payment page says "Electronic payments cannot be made for applications that are sent to Citizenship and Immigration Canada processing centres outside Canada"
I'd rather pay online on CC, but if we can't do I just include a bankers draft in CDN with our application to London (even though they say to pay Mississauga?

I've been looking for clarification all day on the web, but can't find straight forward answers to these questions. I have emailed a query but it could take 28 days for a response.

Can anyone help?


----------

